

IQ Test at Klarna - kprasad

Hi, Can someone tell me if klarna hires non eu professionls. How is their IQ test, is it easy to crack?
======
ec
Yeah they do - There are employees from ~40 different nationalities. The IQ
test is pretty simple, but that's just a small part of the process.

